# Conduit run in stairs



## James Davis (Oct 4, 2018)

In California (southern) a PV contractor wants to run the PV power conduit from the roof through the stairs to the main panel and switch gear on the first floor. this is a local government 4 story office building.


----------



## Rick18071 (Oct 5, 2018)

So, what's your question?


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 5, 2018)

Stairways are not utility chases.  IBC 1023.5 prohibits penetrations of exit stairway enclosures for anything not directly related to the stair.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 5, 2018)

Not allowed per code since the PV does not support operations for the stairway such as illumination, exit signage, ventilation, etc.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Also see IBC 2012, section 1023.6 Penetrations. Limited to electrical raceways for fire department communications and items serving the exit passageway. Not a chase.


----------



## James Davis (Oct 5, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> So, what's your question?


if the conduit is encased in a chase made to same fire rating I.E.double layer of 5/8 type X  for 1 hour rated stair will this be considered compliant.


----------



## Builder Bob (Oct 10, 2018)

Still no, as the chase is not continuous from the foundation to the roof deck - see continuity of fire barriers - Best answer, leave the stairway and its surrounding walls out of the equation.


----------



## steveray (Oct 11, 2018)

James Davis said:


> if the conduit is encased in a chase made to same fire rating I.E.double layer of 5/8 type X  for 1 hour rated stair will this be considered compliant.


Feasible, but bad idea....If you could enclose it and actually get it "out" of the stair it could work, but you would be looking at a 4 story shaft.....


----------



## Paul Sweet (Oct 12, 2018)

A shaft would have to be continuous at landings, which means cutting openings in the landings for the shaft, and framing around them to support the remaining portions of the landings. Also, a shaft would have to be outside the required egress width.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 18, 2018)

What purpose is served by the conduit, something on the roof of the stairwell?


----------



## James Davis (Oct 22, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> What purpose is served by the conduit, something on the roof of the stairwell?


PV panels


----------

